# Badlands Packs 50% off



## JustMe (Nov 29, 2015)

They have some really good packs here 50% off right now like the Superday pack or the 2200 I have not checked there tactical packs yet but I thought I would share the info.


----------



## JustMe (Nov 29, 2015)

I forgot to add the link.

Badlands – Hunting, Camping and Tactical Packs and Gear


----------

